# A newbie TTC for #1



## missielibra

Hello everyone, I thought I'd introduce myself. 

My name is Missie, and I am 26 years old. I'm from Canada and DH and I our trying for our very first baby. We had been waiting to make sure everything was stable and settled, and it is now. This is our 3rd cycle trying (FX!) and I have never been pregnant before.

I'm slowly getting used to the lingo, but the whole TTC and pregnancy world feels a lot bigger and scarier than I originally thought, so I'm glad to be able to find such a nice little community. All the reading does help ease some of the fears and concern. 

I'm happy to be here!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Missie and welcome to BabyandBump! Good luck TTC! :)


----------



## drudai

welcome!! feel free to ask any questions, ladies on here are super supportive and there's no dumb questions!


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Missie

Welcome to BabyandBump <3

Good luck
:dust:


----------

